# (H) dwarf army (w) ££



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok first off im uk based 
ok so in the army we have just over £400 worth of models
looking for sensible offers

belegar- painted
ungrimm slayer king( converted version ) - some base colours
2x runepriests- some base colors

forge world lord- painted
forge world battle standard- painted
forge world dragon slayer - painted

24 warriors-shields- some base colours
24 warriors-shields- undercoated
16 thunders- undercoated
10 miners -painted
20 new ironbreakers- undercoated
19 new hammers- partly painted
1 new gyrocopter
20 avater of war slayers- still on sprue
new dwarf army book

pm me if intrested with offers


----------

